# صورة للسيد المسيح له المجد تبكى



## Coptic Man (6 ديسمبر 2005)

*صورة للسيد المسيح له المجد تبكى*

*صورة للسيد المسيح له المجد تبكى

صورة من الورق المقوى للسيد المسيح موجودة ببرواز خشبى 
فى روبستاون - تكساس
وقد أخذت الدموع تنساب من عين السيد المسيح ..

سبب الدموع هو الصلاة الحارة التى صلتها جدة لحفيدها الذى يرقد فى المستشفى فى حالة خطرة .. 
الجدة هى جلوريا فينو 34 سنة ، كانت تصلى لحفيدها أيزاك 3 شهور الذى يعانى من وجود تشوه خلقى ..
و كانت تقارير الأطباء غير مبشرة على الأطلاق ، فبدأت فى الصلاة للسيد المسيح بحرارة، وأخيراً قالت أثناء صلاتها .. " إذا كنت موجود وتسمعنى، فلتعطينى علامة" وبدأت بعدها الدموع تخرج من عينى السيد المسيح .
جلوريا رفعت الصورة عن الحائط و تركت المتواجدين يتأكدوا بأنفسهم من عدم وجود أى خدعة فى الأمر ..




















*​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 ديسمبر 2005)




----------



## Coptic Man (6 ديسمبر 2005)




----------



## Coptic Man (6 ديسمبر 2005)




----------



## ezzzak (6 ديسمبر 2005)

صور بجد يا مينا روعه


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 ديسمبر 2005)

صور جميلة خالص


----------



## بنوتة مشاغبة (12 يناير 2006)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

بنوتة مشاغبة قال:
			
		

> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


 

مصدومة من الرعبة... ربنا يهدئ من روعك يا بنت...


----------



## Ya Shero (23 يناير 2006)

*صور حلوة جداااا*


----------



## esaf_2007 (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة للسيد المسيح له المجد تبكى*


----------



## Meriamty (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة للسيد المسيح له المجد تبكى*




يا خسارة مظهروش عندى 

ميرسى لتعبك كوبتيك مان 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## ارووجة (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة للسيد المسيح له المجد تبكى*

وبرضو ماظهروش عندي للاسف

ميرسي الك اخي
ربنا معك


----------



## الملاك الابيض (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة للسيد المسيح له المجد تبكى*

*روك ساعدني ما فتحو الصور عندي *


----------



## ريموندا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صورة للسيد المسيح له المجد تبكى*

ميرسى


----------



## مس لارا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صورة للسيد المسيح له المجد تبكى*

بابا يسوع زعلان على اولادة


----------



## trank (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صورة للسيد المسيح له المجد تبكى*

صورة جميلة جدا وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صورة للسيد المسيح له المجد تبكى*

*مش ظاهرة عندى طيب
اعمل ايه اموت صاحب الموضوع
طوووويب لما يجى*


----------



## vetaa (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: صورة للسيد المسيح له المجد تبكى*

*وانا كمان مش ظاهره*
*وارحميه يا جيلان مش كفاية اللى هو فيه*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## Forever78 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: صورة للسيد المسيح له المجد تبكى*

شكرررررررررا
​


----------



## DEEPLY (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: صورة للسيد المسيح له المجد تبكى*

للاسف الصور لم تفتح 

*بتمنى لو عندك صور جديده*
*نزلها بموضوع منفصل*

*vetaa*


----------

